# The Incredible Hulk



## frankthedm (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, it hits tonight at some midnight showings. Any word, good or bad, from those who saw Preview showings & Etc...?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 12, 2008)

Word on the net seems to be that its actually pretty good.

Not Iron Man good, but that's asking a lot, in my opinion.

But it definitely sounds like its a good action movie and, more importantly, a good hulk movie.


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 12, 2008)

I just got off the phone with someone who saw it earlier this week, and who knows his stuff.

He says it is good.  Better than he thought it would be, though not as good as Iron Man.  He felt the final battle scene was actually better than any battle scene in Iron Man.

I'm looking forward to it.  The Iron Man, Hulk, Captain America, and Thor movies will set up the Avengers movie well (and Ant-Man is still on track to be made as well apparently, though that is not required for the Avengers movie).


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll let you know in 4 hours.


----------



## Krug (Jun 13, 2008)

70% on Rotten Tomatoes currently; 88% amongst Top Critics. 

pretty good.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2008)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> He felt the final battle scene was actually better than any battle scene in Iron Man.



This is not hard to do.  The battles in Iron Man were very anti-climactic or short, other than possibly the initial one where he escapes.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 13, 2008)

I went and it was pretty good.  Much better than the first movie.  It was what i wanted and expected from a hulk movie, an action fest.  I want to see an emphasis on the hulk's strength and brute and if he's going up against abomination, i want to see a devastated area when its said and done.  You get that and more.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jun 13, 2008)

Just saw it, great movie, way better than I thought it would be, plus the ending is just awesome.

Another great Marvel movie for the year, almost as good as Iron Man, but not quite... just misses the mark.  

Worth watching again.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 13, 2008)

With the interconnecting of their movie franchises, Marvel is setting themselves up so you *feel* like you're getting sequels of the same universe, one after the other, instead of waiting 2-3 years for a sequel.

Very smart.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 13, 2008)

Klaus said:
			
		

> With the interconnecting of their movie franchises, Marvel is setting themselves up so you *feel* like you're getting sequels of the same universe, one after the other, instead of waiting 2-3 years for a sequel.
> 
> Very smart.



Marvel seems to be making a "movie universe" similiar to how they have the ultimate universe and the original universe.  I like it a lot.  I have expected Professor X to show up.  

I did hate though that they used cut scenes in the commercials (between stark and the general) that did not make it into the scenes. I hate that kind of advertising as it made me think something was coming after the credits. 

It was well worth seeing. Even if I had to endure going to the "ghetto" theater and listening to some idiot talk about how great the jagguarnaut and xmen 3 (which beat out having to listen to the valley girl at iron man complain on how she didn't  get it and she wondered why they didn't "get together")


----------



## justinbot (Jun 13, 2008)

I really enjoyed it. Maybe I missed part of the trailer, but I thought all the Stark/General stuff from the trailer was in the movie. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jun 13, 2008)

justinbot said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed it. Maybe I missed part of the trailer, but I thought all the Stark/General stuff from the trailer was in the movie. Could be wrong though.




I've heard that 70 minutes of the film was cut to bring it down to the current 114 minutes. That is a *lot* of film. The uncut DVD is going to rock.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 13, 2008)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> That is a *lot* of film.




Hell, that's almost a feature in an off itself. I wonder where I can get me some spoilers...


----------



## justinbot (Jun 13, 2008)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Hell, that's almost a feature in an off itself. I wonder where I can get me some spoilers...




For sure. That sounds interesting.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 13, 2008)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Marvel seems to be making a "movie universe" similiar to how they have the ultimate universe and the original universe.  I like it a lot.  I have expected Professor X to show up.
> 
> I did hate though that they used cut scenes in the commercials (between stark and the general) that did not make it into the scenes. I hate that kind of advertising as it made me think something was coming after the credits.
> 
> It was well worth seeing. Even if I had to endure going to the "ghetto" theater and listening to some idiot talk about how great the jagguarnaut and xmen 3 (which beat out having to listen to the valley girl at iron man complain on how she didn't  get it and she wondered why they didn't "get together")



 Wait. Stark isn't in it?


----------



## justinbot (Jun 13, 2008)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Wait. Stark isn't in it?




He is. Like they said on Attack of the Show, the scene with him in the trailer is over half the screen time he gets, but he is there.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 13, 2008)

justinbot said:
			
		

> He is. Like they said on Attack of the Show, the scene with him in the trailer is over half the screen time he gets, but he is there.



 Better than nothing.


----------



## dravot (Jun 13, 2008)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Better than nothing.




Just got back from it.  Enjoyed it quite a bit, but liked Iron Man better.

Special effects were good, but Hulk is a victim of the 'uncanny valley'.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 13, 2008)

Also just got back here...and I loved it. As others have said, its not Iron Man, but that's a high bar to set.

And I've got to say that Hulk didn't look that bad at all. It was definitely much, much more believable than the Ang Lee Hulk. Tons of great nods to fans of little things all from the comics to the old show(I couldn't help grinning when they played the music...you KNOW the music I'm talking about), and good action to boot.

So Marvel 2 for 2 with me now, and that's a good sign for things to come. Here's hoping they can keep up the quality and the interconnectivity of the films.


----------



## Felon (Jun 14, 2008)

Bront said:
			
		

> This is not hard to do.  The battles in Iron Man were very anti-climactic or short, other than possibly the initial one where he escapes.



Right, Iron Man was about Tony Stark delivering amusing quips. Much the same way Transformers actually was all about Spike Witwicky. They're comedies billed as action blockbusters.

And I fully suspect the Hulk is mainly Bruce Banner's show.


----------



## Felon (Jun 14, 2008)

Btw, does Hulk get to speak in this one?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 14, 2008)

Felon said:
			
		

> Btw, does Hulk get to speak in this one?



 Indeed, he does.


----------



## Mark (Jun 14, 2008)

spoilers



Spoiler



Hulk speaks a bit, as does his counterpart (moreso).

Both a Bill Bixby cameo (Hey! That's a good punch!) and a Ferrigno cameo (Are you the man?).

That scientist was severely whack and I doubt we have seen the last of him.

Stark appearance toward the end and his name, as well as Fury's, flashed on documents during the opening credits.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 14, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock]Not to mention Ferrigno also did Hulk's voice for the movie. That cameo with him was absolute gold, though.

Also, that scientist was Samuel Sterns, who in the comics becomes The Leader. Seeing as how we got a quick shot of his head bubbling and starting to grow after coming in contact with Banner's blood...well, I smiled.

I was just sad we didn't get to see more of Doc Samson. [/sblock]


----------



## lrsach01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Is there anything after the credits? Not looking for spoilers, I just wanted to know if I should hang around.


----------



## dravot (Jun 14, 2008)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> Is there anything after the credits? Not looking for spoilers, I just wanted to know if I should hang around.




Nope.  I stayed thru the end, despite the 5 gallons of coke I drank during the movie.  The Tony Stark cameo is at the end, but before the credits.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 14, 2008)

dravot said:
			
		

> Nope.  I stayed thru the end, despite the 5 gallons of coke I drank during the movie.  The Tony Stark cameo is at the end, but before the credits.



 Which was a stroke of genius.

I mean, I love post-credits scenes...but putting the Stark cameo in the actual movie cements it in the mind of the entire audience that these films are connected and there's more to come.


----------



## warlord (Jun 14, 2008)

What happened to the Captain America cameo I was hearing so much about. Just finished the movie and I didn't see Cap or Steve Rogers.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 14, 2008)

warlord said:
			
		

> What happened to the Captain America cameo I was hearing so much about. Just finished the movie and I didn't see Cap or Steve Rogers.




Cut and there was a rumor is that the studio was planning to dump them onto the web.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jun 14, 2008)

My wife and I saw it last night. We both liked it quite a bit. Though we both thought Iron man was better. She really liked the science guy who appears to be the future Leader. I thought Norton did a great job.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 14, 2008)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Marvel seems to be making a "movie universe" similiar to how they have the ultimate universe and the original universe.  I like it a lot.  I half expected Professor X to show up.



Not going to happen - the previous Marvel movies are co-licensed to other movie companies who retain the options for future films and the characters.  Marvel Entertainment can only add those characters when the license ends, as happened with Hulk.   I believe that optioned licenses still remain for the Fantastic Four, Spiderman, X-Men, Ghost Rider, Punisher and Blade franchises.     So you might see Matt Murdock/Daredevil or Electra in a crossover but none of the others.


----------



## Gallo22 (Jun 14, 2008)

I went last night with a few friends and we all loved it.  I'd dare to say it was perfect and very well written.  They did not over do it on all the "stuff" the Hulk could do, that is to say you did not hear "Hulk Smash" 10,000 times...

I even liked it more than Iron Man!!!


----------



## Felon (Jun 14, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Not going to happen - the previous Marvel movies are co-licensed to other movie companies who retain the options for future films and the characters.  Marvel Entertainment can only add those characters when the license ends, as happened with Hulk.   I believe that optioned licenses still remain for the Fantastic Four, Spiderman, X-Men, Ghost Rider, Punisher and Blade franchises.     So you might see Matt Murdock/Daredevil or Electra in a crossover but none of the others.



Well, you're right about those licenses, but let's bear in mind they have things laid out going at least through 2010. It's enough time for some licenses to expire, or to negotiate early releases. A lot of those franchises are up the air right now anyway: there are no plans for X-Men or Spider-Man sequels in the forseeable future.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jun 14, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Which was a stroke of genius.
> 
> I mean, I love post-credits scenes...but putting the Stark cameo in the actual movie cements it in the mind of the entire audience that these films are connected and there's more to come.





I like late-credits stuff, but having to wait through endless credits gets a bit tedious. Iron Man was a great movie, and I stayed for the last bit, but it seemed like the credits would never get there. Then the actual scene was so-so.


----------



## megamania (Jun 15, 2008)

I enjoyed it a great deal.  Saw how Captain America can look in action which was nice.  Hints at Doc Samson and Leader was nice.  Many minor laughs that non comicbook fans will possibly miss.  Thinking about the comments of the purple pants that Banner could always find in the 60-80's.

Lots of action throughout.  Not Iron man but hey- its the hulk.  Its all about smashing the puny humans.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Jun 15, 2008)

It was good, not quite up there with Iron Man overall but very close.  The action was better than Iron Man and the Abomination/Hulk fight was spectacular.  Good character development all round.  Though I have to say if General CYA there were my father I would have killed him in his sleep before I'd gotten out of middle school.


----------



## Zogmo (Jun 15, 2008)

Felon said:
			
		

> there are no plans for X-Men or Spider-Man sequels in the forseeable future.




Spidey sequel info:

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/news/articles/4634.asp

I read a while ago in an interview with Gale Anne Hurd that X-Men 4 will happen maybe in about 5 to 8 years.  She said that there were so many Marvel properties on schedule it will be a while before they address the X-Men again.

Iron Man 2 news: Stupid stupid Marvel:

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/news/articles/4670.asp

Here is the cut footage of Capt. America from the Incredible Hulk movie released today on the internet.  I have no idea why they cut this.  Cap is AWESOME!

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/news/articles/4678.asp


----------



## S. Baldrick (Jun 15, 2008)

I just got back from watching this and I thought it was pretty darn good.  I wouldn't rate it as highly as Iron Man or the first two Spider Man movies but still pretty darn good.  There were plenty of nods to the TV series and the big fight scene at the end between the Hulk and the Abomination was great.  That kind of fight scene is exactly what the Ang Lee Hulk movie needed.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2008)

Great movie!  If Iron Man And Hulk are examples of future Marvel Studios' movies, we're in for some treats!


----------



## dravot (Jun 15, 2008)

Zogmo said:
			
		

> Here is the cut footage of Capt. America from the Incredible Hulk movie released today on the internet.  I have no idea why they cut this.  Cap is AWESOME!
> 
> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/news/articles/4678.asp




The video clip was on YouTube and is now down.  Boo!


----------



## Zulithe (Jun 16, 2008)

I definitely enjoyed it. I'm not a huge Hulk follower but I managed to pick up on a few of the hidden gems here and there. Who wouldn't love the Tony Stark cameo?

I thought it was a cut below Iron Man, but Incredible Hulk definitely stands up to the the sequel challenge. I can't imagine anyone walking out of the theatre and being displeased.

Can't wait to see the deleted scenes, one of which supposedly gives us a glimpse of Captain America.


----------



## Zogmo (Jun 16, 2008)

dravot said:
			
		

> The video clip was on YouTube and is now down.  Boo!




It still works for me.  Hmm.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 17, 2008)

Zogmo said:
			
		

> Spidey sequel info:
> 
> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/news/articles/4634.asp
> 
> ...





Sounds like Raimi isn't too confident that he'll be asked back for Spidey 4 (and after 3, I can't say that is surprising). 

That bit about Favreau is really disappointing. I hope Marvel doesn't screw up that relationship, as Favreau was a huge part of why that movie was so good (the other part being Robert Downey Jr.)


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 17, 2008)

Zogmo said:
			
		

> It still works for me.  Hmm.




It seems to have been replaced by what I can only assume is a fan-made Cap trailer.

D'oh.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Jun 17, 2008)

When I use the link I get a video made of clips pulled from that cheesy old _Captain America_ movie done in the 80s.


----------



## Felon (Jun 18, 2008)

Zogmo said:
			
		

> Spidey sequel info:
> 
> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/news/articles/4634.asp
> 
> ...



Aw, let's all bust out our harmonicas and play the Single-Digit-Millionaire Blues.   

Don't believe everything you see, especially at comicbookmovie.com. 

Even if there is a script in the works for Spidey 4, that means it's a easily couple of years before it hits the screen. Probably more like three. I think it's safe to stand by the "nothing in the forseeable future" position.


----------



## Zogmo (Jun 18, 2008)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> It seems to have been replaced by what I can only assume is a fan-made Cap trailer.
> 
> D'oh.




Well, my attempt at a joke died.  I am sorry if everyone was disappointed at my attempt to get a laugh.    I was just thinking that it was something people might recognize as the old T.V. show and get a laugh. 

That clip is from the T.V. series from a couple of decades ago.


----------



## Felon (Jun 18, 2008)

Hell, I thought they did a decent job on the Cap costume.


----------



## Mark (Jun 18, 2008)

Zogmo said:
			
		

> Well, my attempt at a joke died.  I am sorry if everyone was disappointed at my attempt to get a laugh.    I was just thinking that it was something people might recognize as the old T.V. show and get a laugh.
> 
> That clip is from the T.V. series from a couple of decades ago.





I chuckled.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 18, 2008)

Just got back from seeing this, and it was awesome. I really liked the first Hulk movie; I loved this one. All the easter eggs, the multiple origin stories- [spoilers]three and a half, by my count[/spoilers]- the performances. I was a little disappointed Tim Roth didn't even try to make his accent more Russian, though of course they handwaved that by making him raised in Britain (did find it odd he was wearing an American armed forces uniform, though; not being too informed on armed forces protocol, shouldn't he have been wearing a British uniform? I thought they said he was SAS...)

Would have liked to see more Samson (and I don't think they mentioned his name in the film anywhere; Betty _might_ have called him Leonard at one point, though I'm not certain- this movie, like Iron Man, suffered from the lack of naming of characters in a couple of instances, though not quite as badly). Loved Sterns- when it became clear that Bruce's confidant wasn't Betty, I got this dawning suspicion that it would be him. 

I'd love to see Norton's cut- the one he and Marvel had issues with. I haven't been paying attention to the press, since I wanted to avoid spoilers, so haven't noticed if Norton's been doing the press circuit or not- if not, that may not be a good indication of him coming back.


----------



## Zogmo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey, I just read (somewhere online, forgot which site) that Capt. America was in the movie.  Apparently when Emil Blonsky was in the hospital and Gen. Ross comes over to see him there is a picture on a wall with plaque under it with the name "Steve Rogers".  

It might not be true.  It might also not be what was intended as the Cap. appearance we read about.


----------



## Zogmo (Jun 19, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> I'd love to see Norton's cut- the one he and Marvel had issues with. I haven't been paying attention to the press, since I wanted to avoid spoilers, so haven't noticed if Norton's been doing the press circuit or not- if not, that may not be a good indication of him coming back.




From what I have read the issues and problems around Norton were just rumors someone made up online. I know, I know, that's silly who would EVER so something like that.  lol

As far as him being a no show for promoting the hulk movie, with the exception of Fight Club he almost never ever does the press circuit.  It's usually in his contract with all his movies.


----------



## dravot (Jun 19, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Just got back from seeing this, and it was awesome. I really liked the first Hulk movie; I loved this one. All the easter eggs, the multiple origin stories- [spoilers]three and a half, by my count[/spoilers]- the performances. I was a little disappointed Tim Roth didn't even try to make his accent more Russian, though of course they handwaved that by making him raised in Britain (did find it odd he was wearing an American armed forces uniform, though; not being too informed on armed forces protocol, shouldn't he have been wearing a British uniform? I thought they said he was SAS...)
> 
> Would have liked to see more Samson (and I don't think they mentioned his name in the film anywhere; Betty _might_ have called him Leonard at one point, though I'm not certain- this movie, like Iron Man, suffered from the lack of naming of characters in a couple of instances, though not quite as badly). Loved Sterns- when it became clear that Bruce's confidant wasn't Betty, I got this dawning suspicion that it would be him.
> 
> I'd love to see Norton's cut- the one he and Marvel had issues with. I haven't been paying attention to the press, since I wanted to avoid spoilers, so haven't noticed if Norton's been doing the press circuit or not- if not, that may not be a good indication of him coming back.




Yes, Blonski should have been wearing his UK uniform (with the exception of the extraction in Brazil).

I was also mildly irked that he was wandering thru the halls of the Pentagon with a 3 day beard.  Um... highly doubtful.

Norton's version was 70 minutes longer.  I can't imagine that an extra 70 minutes would help the film.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 19, 2008)

dravot said:
			
		

> I was also mildly irked that he was wandering thru the halls of the Pentagon with a 3 day beard.  Um... highly doubtful.




I had the same thought. Again, not really being military I couldn't say for sure, but it seemed like it would be a huge no-no to be unshaven like that.



> Norton's version was 70 minutes longer.  I can't imagine that an extra 70 minutes would help the film.




Some of the footage I heard was cut (specifically, some lengthy Samson/Banner/Betty scenes) I think would have been great to have and added to the film. There was a lot that seems to have been cut that didn't seem like it would have, though.


----------



## Zogmo (Jun 19, 2008)

dravot said:
			
		

> Norton's version was 70 minutes longer.  I can't imagine that an extra 70 minutes would help the film.




I couldn't find any references online to Norton's version but I do have this from the director Louis Leterrier.

"I want to put everything we shot, you know? I'm not the kind of guy that likes to keep the stuff for myself. I'm like, okay you student filmmakers, here's what I did right and here's what I did wrong and in some of the stuff, in the 70 minutes, there's some great stuff and there's some really horrible stuff, but you'll see it all, you know?"

http://www.hulkmovie.com/blog/2008/06/louis_leterrier_says_fans_can.html

Is Norton getting his own version somehow?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 19, 2008)

Zogmo said:
			
		

> Is Norton getting his own version somehow?




It was a misstatement on my part. What I meant was more of the material from Norton's version of the script (the stuff that he changed and/or added to the original Zak Penn script that the WGA arbitrated Penn only be credited for; as an aside, I'm wondering if the reason for that arbitration ended in that manner had something to do with the scenes that got cut from the final version).

Peter David's novelization, if I'm not mistaken, was based on the Norton script, and some of the scenes that got cut are in the early trailers (Samson and Banner talking at Betty's house, for instance). I'm sure some of the stuff never got shot, but it sounds like a lot did.


----------



## Zogmo (Jun 19, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Peter David's novelization, if I'm not mistaken, was based on the Norton script, and some of the scenes that got cut are in the early trailers (Samson and Banner talking at Betty's house, for instance). I'm sure some of the stuff never got shot, but it sounds like a lot did.




Is the book any good?  I forgot there would be a novelization.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 19, 2008)

Zogmo said:
			
		

> Is the book any good?  I forgot there would be a novelization.




I haven't read it yet, but I'd think so. Peter David wrote the Hulk for the longest period of time of any writer if I'm not mistaken (12 years!), so he really gets the character. Personally speaking, it was only during PAD's run that I came to like the Hulk- during his Merged Hulk persona days. I've enjoyed many of PAD's other novels (including a Hulk novel of his I read), so I'd say it's probably pretty good.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 19, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> I haven't read it yet, but I'd think so. Peter David wrote the Hulk for the longest period of time of any writer if I'm not mistaken (12 years!), so he really gets the character. Personally speaking, it was only during PAD's run that I came to like the Hulk- during his Merged Hulk persona days. I've enjoyed many of PAD's other novels (including a Hulk novel of his I read), so I'd say it's probably pretty good.



 I didn't realize Peter David was writing the novelization.

Now I'll have to pick it up.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 19, 2008)

Zogmo said:
			
		

> Well, my attempt at a joke died.  I am sorry if everyone was disappointed at my attempt to get a laugh.    I was just thinking that it was something people might recognize as the old T.V. show and get a laugh.
> 
> That clip is from the T.V. series from a couple of decades ago.




I thought it was funny, I was just confused is all.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 19, 2008)

Felon said:
			
		

> Hell, I thought they did a decent job on the Cap costume.




Yeah I actually thought so too. Pretty faithful to the source material. Though I laughed at how many times they showed him flinging his shield down that stone hallway, and the shot of him panting with exhaustion looked like how I imagine _I_ would look portraying Cap.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 19, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> I was a little disappointed Tim Roth didn't even try to make his accent more Russian...




Weird. Roth has always struck me as a pretty talented actor. I would think he could handle a Russian accent without much trouble.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 19, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> I haven't read it yet, but I'd think so. Peter David wrote the Hulk for the longest period of time of any writer if I'm not mistaken (12 years!), so he really gets the character. Personally speaking, it was only during PAD's run that I came to like the Hulk- during his Merged Hulk persona days. I've enjoyed many of PAD's other novels (including a Hulk novel of his I read), so I'd say it's probably pretty good.




I really enjoyed PAD's run on Hulk as well -- so much so that I collected the entire Captain Marvel series he did (which wasn't as good, but had its moments). He's a pretty talented writer IMO: maybe it's from hanging out with JM Strazinsky and Harlan Ellison...  

(Whew...I'll stop spamming the thread now    )


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 19, 2008)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> Weird. Roth has always struck me as a pretty talented actor. I would think he could handle a Russian accent without much trouble.




Same. At least the explanation we got is better than the lack of explanation for Sean Connery's portrayal in Hunt for Red October, though.. 



			
				Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed PAD's run on Hulk as well -- so much so that I collected the entire Captain Marvel series he did (which wasn't as good, but had its moments).




The first volume was really good, the second started good but then got really wonky and never quite recovered.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 19, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Same. At least the explanation we got is better than the lack of explanation for Sean Connery's portrayal in Hunt for Red October, though..




True. But then again, after seeing Harrison Ford try out a Russian accent in K-19, maybe it was for the best that Sean stuck with the brogue.

 



			
				Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> The first volume was really good, the second started good but then got really wonky and never quite recovered.




Yeah. I think that's what happens when a series isn't selling as well as expected. They try a reboot, if that doesn't work they pull out anything they can think of.

edit: teh speeling


----------



## Zogmo (Jun 19, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> I haven't read it yet, but I'd think so. Peter David wrote the Hulk for the longest period of time of any writer if I'm not mistaken (12 years!), so he really gets the character. Personally speaking, it was only during PAD's run that I came to like the Hulk- during his Merged Hulk persona days. I've enjoyed many of PAD's other novels (including a Hulk novel of his I read), so I'd say it's probably pretty good.




Yah, come to think of it that's plenty good enough for me to pick it up.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 20, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Same. At least the explanation we got is better than the lack of explanation for Sean Connery's portrayal in Hunt for Red October.



Right, as if anybody wants to hear Sean Connery sounding like anyone other than Sean Connery


----------



## dravot (Jun 20, 2008)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> Weird. Roth has always struck me as a pretty talented actor. I would think he could handle a Russian accent without much trouble.




If the script called for him to be raised as British, he wouldn't have a Russian accent.  I highly doubt they changed the script so that he could avoid the Russian accent - it's more likely that the producer/writer/director wanted to avoid it altogether.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 20, 2008)

dravot said:
			
		

> If the script called for him to be raised as British, he wouldn't have a Russian accent.




I have a feeling it was altered to fit the actor, rather than your suggestion, myself. The bulk of the script by Zak Penn was actually written something like 12 years ago. It went through a couple of rewrites, notably when Edward Norton came on board, and Roth was cast after Norton was already attached to the pic.

Either way.


----------



## Treebore (Jun 22, 2008)

I, and my family, enjoyed it. Not as much as Iron Man, but still very good.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 22, 2008)

They actually had him say leave me alone (or something to that effect) and later...

"Hulk smash!"

Why don't they check out the results of the psych evals (that I think all soldiers go through now) BEFORE they give them super powers?


----------



## Felon (Jun 23, 2008)

dravot said:
			
		

> If the script called for him to be raised as British, he wouldn't have a Russian accent.  I highly doubt they changed the script so that he could avoid the Russian accent - it's more likely that the producer/writer/director wanted to avoid it altogether.




Well, my impression is that they wanted to be faithful to the character's name, but wanted to lose the Russian KGB agent angle. There just wasn't much point in Roth doing the accent for the audience. I don't even think that the comics pay much heed to his Russian roots anymore.

Enjoyed this movie a lot, probably better than Iron Man. I'm going to have to remember to buy Marvel stock next year, during their lull between summer blockbusters.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 23, 2008)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> Yeah I actually thought so too...




Is it possible to find some _real _ footage of Cap?


----------



## Hjorimir (Jun 28, 2008)

Cap appears in the Hulk...and not just his name. You can view the clip here. The part you want is just before the 3 minute mark.

Cap's shield is also in Iron Man.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 30, 2008)

Hjorimir said:


> Cap appears in the Hulk...and not just his name. You can view the clip here. The part you want is just before the 3 minute mark.
> 
> Cap's shield is also in Iron Man.




The vat the Super-Soldier serum was kept in, apparently mentioned something about Vita-Rays.

Brad


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 30, 2008)

Saw the movie this weekend and loved it. The action was good as others have pointed out, but what really hit me were the little touches that connected it back to the old TV show. From the opening scene with Banner in the weird chair thing in the lab and the bullseye on his forehead, to the security guard Banner had to bypass with the pizza, and especially the touch of piano music when Bruce was down and out in Mexico... all those things really hit me the hardest. And was it me, or did Betty offer him stretchy PURPLE pants which he turned down?!  I wasn't sure on the color. 

Overall, it was very well done (better than the Ang Lee version) while not quite up to Iron Man's level. I definitely loved the last bit with Stark showing up. Cannot wait for the Thor movie and the Captain America/Avengers movies! Ant/Giant Man I could do without though. If Cap was really in there somewhere, my bet would be somewhere in the hospital when the general was visiting the soldier guy. Might have to see that part again to check...


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 30, 2008)

cignus_pfaccari said:


> The vat the Super-Soldier serum was kept in, apparently mentioned something about Vita-Rays.




I think one of the scientists or something mentioned Vita-Rays. I know that the vat you're referring to did mention a certain Professor Reinstein (aka, Dr. Abraham Erskine, the originator of the Super Serum formula in the comics).


----------



## Klaus (Jun 30, 2008)

Phoenix8008 said:


> Saw the movie this weekend and loved it. The action was good as others have pointed out, but what really hit me were the little touches that connected it back to the old TV show. From the opening scene with Banner in the weird chair thing in the lab and the bullseye on his forehead, to the security guard Banner had to bypass with the pizza, and especially the touch of piano music when Bruce was down and out in Mexico... all those things really hit me the hardest. And was it me, or did Betty offer him stretchy PURPLE pants which he turned down?!  I wasn't sure on the color.
> 
> Overall, it was very well done (better than the Ang Lee version) while not quite up to Iron Man's level. I definitely loved the last bit with Stark showing up. Cannot wait for the Thor movie and the Captain America/Avengers movies! Ant/Giant Man I could do without though. If Cap was really in there somewhere, my bet would be somewhere in the hospital when the general was visiting the soldier guy. Might have to see that part again to check...



Yep. Purple.

Reeeeally purple.


----------



## Richards (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw it yesterday and enjoyed it, although I thought it ranked several notches below "Iron Man."  I _really_ hated the "redesign" of the Abomination.  While I tend to be a comic book "purist," I was okay with the lack of a Gamma Bomb in the Hulk's origin, didn't miss Rick Jones at all, wasn't upset with the "Mr. Blue/Mr. Green" plotline from the comics a few years back being reworked into "Mr. Blue" being the future Leader, didn't mind Betty Ross being a brilliant scientist, and while I didn't mind Emil Blonsky's new origin in the least...I just could not get into his appearance as the Abomination at all.  Yecch!

(And I was initially praising the choice of the Abomination as the main villain in the film, because I always thought that he would make the best foe for the Hulk in a motion picture.)

One last thing that bugged me: the size of Betty Banner's lips.  Whoa, Nellie!

Still, a decent movie.  Looking forward to Captain America, Thor, and Ant Man!

Johnathan


----------



## Klaus (Jul 1, 2008)

I liked the Abomination better than the fish-man he is in the comics.

Now if Warner Bros. could take that design and tweak it into a Doomsday for a Superman movie, I'd be happy.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 1, 2008)

Richards said:


> One last thing that bugged me: the size of Betty Banner's lips.  Whoa, Nellie!



It's all in the genes. Her dad is, after all, Steven Tyler.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jul 2, 2008)

Rather than tag this all, I'll just warn that *minor spoilers* are below...

Saw it tonight. It was quite well done. As others said, it is not quite on the level of Iron Man but was still good. It was definitely better than Ang Lee's version; it moved along better and had better action scenes. I liked the way the Hulk was rendered in this one too. The detail was superb without hitting the uncanny valley (at least to me). Also, I liked how tall and relatively lean they made him. I found Lee's Hulk looked too bloated and plastic-y.

Geeky stuff that I enjoyed:
-The Hulk TV show piano piece was sweet.
-Ferrigno's cameo was good, as was Stan Lee's mandatory appearance.
-The purple pants thing was funny, as was the first appearance of the "You wouldn't like me when I'm angry." 
-The reference to the World War II super-soldier program was great.
-Loved Downey's cameo.
-Foreshadowing the origin of the Leader.

For negatives, I found Norton's Bruce Banner a little too bland (he's supposed to be kind of bland I guess, but I thought he could have been given more personality.) While I liked the foreshadowing of the Leader, the actor was a little goofy to make an interesting villain (although I liked him as a character, he just wasn't intimidating at all). Also, while I enjoy Tim Roth as an actor, he does not have the appearance of a special forces commando; not only is he very short, he's got the physique of Mr. Burns. 

Overall, though, I recommend it.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jul 3, 2008)

Staffan said:


> It's all in the genes. Her dad is, after all, Steven Tyler.




I'd've been vastly happier with Jennifer Connelly as Betty Ross.

I will say, my favorite joke in the entire movie was the "Informed Consent" joke.  Working in the healthcare field, that just has a special meaning.

Brad


----------

